

How to go from a nobody to a somebody - bootload
http://calacanis.com/2015/01/12/how-to-go-from-a-nobody-to-a-somebody/

======
zkhalique
_a) When someone asks you what you do, answer concisely. “Hello, I’m Jason
Calacanis … I’m an angel investor and I like to write the first check for
founders with a crazy idea.” I actually say it like that all the time._

I'll try that... but I'm afraid that people will think I'm trying to be Jason
Calacanis. And they might not like that.

------
lancewiggs
Self serving - and the second one of these I've seen from this author in as
many days. Where I come from this would be an off the Island moment.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
did you read the actual piece? It's far from self-serving... it's basically a
road map of how to hack social media and silicon valley to become really well
known. It's working for a lot of folks and I'm giving the playbook away for
free.... since it worked for me :-)

------
dionyziz
Why does the article assume that everybody wants to be "a somebody"?

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
... because I wrote it for folks that want to get ahead. Did you read the
piece yet?

------
derrida
_takes the bait_

Q: "How to go from a nobody to a somebody"?

A: "Learn that everybody is a somebody."

------
ludoo
yaaaaaaaawnnnnnnnnn

